# Forklift motor ebay 17/01/2014



## imchris1978 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi as much as this site has been invaluable for info ive had to give up on my conversion ive put my motor on ebay here is the link. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131096035379?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

